# Polaris Ranger



## SpoonFedRed (Mar 30, 2010)

Buddy of mine just got a Polaris Ranger Two Seater and is trying to set it up as a hunting rig. Let's see your Ranger's and how you have them set up.


----------



## shutupnhunt2 (Apr 30, 2009)

A buddy of mine fixed his up pretty nice and ordered two sets of nerf bars by accident. He is trying to sell the second set so he doesnt have to ship them back if your interested.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

I put a 3" lift, 27" ITP tires. It rubs my weather strip on the garage,so can't go any bigger. A roof with side rails. A basket behind the front seat. Got both from Boatlift on the board. Some moveable hooks in the bed. I also have a towing strap,e-tool and a throw down tool kit under the seat. Also have a feed thrower that slides into the ball hich.

I need to add a winch and it's done for me. Here are a couple of piks.

Pull up Boatlift on this site,he has a few good pics of his tricked out,should be all you need.


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

Heres mine. All of the custom work was done by Whitetail Trophy Trucks of Texas in Friendswood. I no longer have the cooler basket on the front, changed that out to the new warn winch with wireless remote.

Has a 100 pound spin cast feeder on the rear as well, hard to see in the pic.


----------



## SpoonFedRed (Mar 30, 2010)

Very cool! Keep 'em coming....


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

*Bad Boy*

My Wife loves it..


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great pictures, looks good ! Just sold my Kawasaki Mule, think about getting a Polaris Ranger four Seater.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Here is the best set up for a Polaris Ranger.*

You guys make it too easy.


----------



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

www.bigcountryoutdoors.net I give really good discounts to fellow 2coolers....

Tight Lines & Happy Hunting,
Michael Fulweber
Boat Lift Distributors & Big Country Outdoors
800-657-9998
713-461-9443 (local)
www.liftboat.com
www.bigcountryoutdoors.net


----------



## CFJTEX (Jan 6, 2010)

boatlift said:


> www.bigcountryoutdoors.net I give really good discounts to fellow 2coolers....
> 
> Tight Lines & Happy Hunting,
> Michael Fulweber
> ...


Big Country Outdoors has great stuff and is highly recommended. I think i'm going to ask for a $5 credit every time he posts the picture of my son with his 1st buck. :biggrin:


----------



## SaltNLine (Jun 7, 2004)

Here is one we built for a friend of ours. Sorry about the small pictures. It has cooler up top, water jug in back, lockable gun storage under the seats, lockable dog area/storage in the bed, lights in front and back and removable storage basket in front.


----------



## StarlinMarlin (Aug 3, 2004)

ccrocker1313 said:


> My Wife loves it..


Nice Ranger! Oh wait, that's not a Polaris Ranger....


----------



## Jay Shady (Feb 6, 2011)

Sounds fair cj. Does anyone know of any good deals out there for a used Atv?


----------

